# Boston playtest



## ProfessorPain (Apr 1, 2009)

I am looking for playtesters in the Boston area, for regular sunday sessions. Modern System, still in development. Playtesters will be credited.


----------



## puck5060 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Can I join?*



ProfessorPain said:


> I am looking for playtesters in the Boston area, for regular sunday sessions. Modern System, still in development. Playtesters will be credited.




I'd love to be in on this. I've been an avid player for a while now but haven't played in a while. Would love to start up again.


----------



## ProfessorPain (Apr 17, 2009)

puck5060 said:


> I'd love to be in on this. I've been an avid player for a while now but haven't played in a while. Would love to start up again.




You can send me an email at Brendandvs2@aol.com and I will give you more details.


----------

